# Verbindung Spam Mails/Telefonanrufe/Cookies auf Rechner?



## Anonymous (14 Mai 2003)

Hallo! Bin Computerlaie und habe folgendes Problem: erhalte seit Anfang April Sex Mails von 2 gleichen Absendern (Manu bzw. [email protected]), die ich ungeöffnet weggeklickt habe.Inzwischen werde ich im Betreff schon mit Namen angesprochen.Eine dieser beider Damen hat privat telefonisch bei mir angerufen und behauptet Beweise zu haben, was ich mir alles im Internet "treiben" würde (indirekte Erpressung). Ich habe aber nichts dergleichen getan und parallel dazu tauchen bei mir auf dem Rechner Cookies (Datum von März) auf von irgendwelchen Sexseiten, die ich aber nie gesehen habe.Diese Situation führt derzeit zu einer ernsthaften Krise in meiner Beziehung.Kann mir irgendjemand helfen und erklären, was dahinter steckt und was ich tun kann?Vielen Dank im voraus!!!


----------



## virenscanner (14 Mai 2003)

Welchen Mail-Client setzt Du ein?
Kann Dein Name durch Deine EMail-Adresse "erraten" werden?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Mai 2003)

*Antwort virenscanner*

Hallo! Leider kenne ich den Begriff Mail - Client nicht (sorry, Computerlaie!). Vielleicht kannst du mir das kurz erklären??? Aber meine Name ist als E - Mail Adresse absolut erkennbar. Woher kennen die "Damen" meine E - Mail Adresse und wie kommen denn die cookies auf meinen Rechner? Kannst du mir da weiterhelfen? Vielen Dank!


----------



## NabSniper (14 Mai 2003)

mail-client = mailprogramm

z.b outlook express, eudora, the bat etc.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Mai 2003)

*Antwort*

Hallo! Danke für die Hilfe. Ich hoffe, dass die nachfolgenden Infos euch weiterhelfen: Wir nutzen Win98, wählen uns über AOL oder smartsurfer ein, haben eine Analogverbindung mit 56K Link Modem.


----------



## Hoppel (14 Mai 2003)

> Inzwischen werde ich im Betreff schon mit Namen angesprochen.Eine dieser beider Damen hat privat telefonisch bei mir angerufen und behauptet Beweise zu haben, was ich mir alles im Internet "treiben" würde (indirekte Erpressung).



Ein Cookie kann (auch wenn er in manchen Fällen zu Recht einen schlechten Ruf hat) nicht so einfach einen konkreten Namen auslesen.

In Deinem Falle (persönlicher Anruf) weist alles darauf hin, daß irgendjemand Deine Telefonnummer und Deinen Namen auf einer entsprechenden Seite hinterlegt hat.

So gesehen hast Du erst einmal schlechte Karten, zumal ja nicht unbedingt eine Verbindung in Sachen Internet gegeben ist. So ist z.B. die von Dir genannte yahoo-Adresse seit geraumer Zeit schon gesperrt.

Könnte es also sein, daß es sich hier um eine private Auseinandersetzung handelt, die eigentlich mit diesem Forum nicht vereinbar ist?

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mai 2003)

*Antwort Hoppel*

Hallo! ersteinmal Danke für die Hilfe. Es handelt sich nicht um eine private Auseinandersetzung, da ich die Person überhaupt nicht kenne. Der Fall stellt sich tatsächlich so dar, wie ich ihn beschrieben habe. Zuerst kam die "typische" Werbe - Mail (noch unpersönlich), dann Werbe - Mail mit meinem Namen im Betreff, dann der Telefonanruf privat und darauf sogar eine Antwort - Mail, da meine Frau am Telefon war, was mir diese "Dame" dann geschrieben hat. In dieser Mail rät Sie mir dazu, doch die Mail - Adresse zu ändern, damit wir in Kontakt bleiben können und meine Frau es nicht erfährt. Inzwischen eskaliert das Ganze in meiner Beziehung und ich versuche auf diesen Weg, eine Erklärung für das Alles zu finden. Was bedeutet, dass die E - Mail Adresse gesperrt ist? Ich habe von der Adresse [email protected] noch vor ein paar Tagen wieder eine Mail erhalten. Oder wo kommen die cookies her? Ich kann mir das Alles nicht erklären!!! Ich brauche dringend Hilfe!!!


----------



## Heiko (15 Mai 2003)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man mit Hilfe einer HTML-Mail, die Teile von einem Server lädt, auch Cookies setzen könnte.
Ich habs allerdings nicht getestet, nur drüber nachgedacht.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mai 2003)

Hallo,

ohne Kenntnis der Cookies kann ich nicht weiterhelfen. Wenn Du Dich in diesem Forum anmeldest, kannst Du sie mir als Persönliche Nachricht schicken und ich werde sie noch heute für Dich analysieren. Am besten, Du packst sie in einer zip-Datei.

Das gleiche würde für die erste Mail gelten, die ich vollständig (also mit Header) bräuchte.

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## Hoppel (15 Mai 2003)

Huch, wieso bin ich denn wieder Gast? 

Heiko, prinzipiell hast Du recht - das wäre eine Möglichkeit. Aber ohne nähere Details sind das alles nur Spekulationen.

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## Heiko (15 Mai 2003)

Du musst bei der Anmeldung dieses Häkchen "Automatisch anmelden" (oder so ähnlich) setzen. Dann fliegst Du nicht automatisch raus.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mai 2003)

*Hilfe*

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe. Ich werde heute oder morgen versuchen, die Infos zu schicken. Bin jetzt nicht zu Hause. Kann man die cookies und die Mail einfach kopieren und als Dateianhang senden oder muss man einen anderen Weg gehen? Sorry, dass ich so blöd frage, aber ich habe wenig Erfahrung damit, aber man lernt ja auch dazu.


----------



## BenTigger (15 Mai 2003)

Hi Hoppel,

Jeder IP Wechsel meldet dich ab. Wenn du also irgendwie ein Verbindungsabbau hast (z.B. timeout) und dich neu einwählst,  (auch automatisiert)  dann  bist du mit ner neuen IP drin und automatisch abgemeldet. Ging mir auch so... bis ich den Tip bekommen habe, den Haken beim "automatisch Anmelden"  zu setzen, dann bleibste angemeldet 


Nachedit... oops wieso stehen plötzlich von anderen Tips vor mir?? beim speichern waren die noch nicht da... oder hab ich zu lange getippt??  :gruebel:


----------



## Hoppel (15 Mai 2003)

Hallo,

danke für die Hinweise


----------



## Hoppel (15 Mai 2003)

> Kann man die cookies und die Mail einfach kopieren



Cookies sind reine Text-dateien - die kann man normal schicken. Bei der Mail mit der rechten Maustaste auf die Mail klicken, mit der linken Taste dann auf EIGENSCHAFTEN, weiter auf DETAILS und schließlich auf QUELLTEXT gehen, den gesamten Inhalt kopieren und dann in der Mail an mich reinkopieren. Der hier beschriebene Weg ist der bei Outlook Express, andere Mailprogramme haben aber meist eine ähnliche Verfahrensweise.

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## Devilfrank (15 Mai 2003)

Ich denke mal eher, dass diese Cookies in den TemporaryInternetFiles in den Ordnern versteckt lauern.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mai 2003)

*Antwort*

Hallo! Euch Allen, vorallem Hoppel, ersteinmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Ich kann die cookies leider nicht senden, da ich keinen Zugriff mehr darauf habe und das betrifft auch die E - Mail. Grund dafür sind private Umstände! Da das Ganze leider "aus dem Ruder" läuft, haben wir uns endschlossen, unseren PC jemanden zu geben, der die "Wege" nachvollziehen kann und nachweisen kann, dass diese Seiten nicht von unserem Rechner angeklickt wurden. Dazu habe ich zwei Fragen: 1. Ist das generell überhaupt möglich? 2. Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, an wen ich mich da wenden könnte (Standort Berlin)? Für eine entsprechende Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Hoppel (16 Mai 2003)

Hallo,

prinzipiell ist das möglich. Eigentlich müßte jede EDV-Firma dazu in der Lage sein. Gerade in Berlin sollte es kein Problem sein, eine Fa. zu finden.

Gruß

Hoppel


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mai 2003)

*Antwort*

Hallo Hoppel! Danke für die Antwort. Meinst Du mit EDV Firma einen Hersteller oder bieten Händler solch einen Dienst an? Gibt es vielleicht eine "spezielle" Frage (+ Antwort?), die man der Person stellen kann, um zu erkennen, dass er Ahnung hat? Theoretisch kann der das Geld "kassieren" und sagt dann einfach, dass natürlich Alles von dem Rechner ausging und ich bin dann der "Idiot"! Was könnte denn so etwas kosten? Es tut mir leid, wenn ich so dämliche Fragen stelle, aber ich kämpfe gerade um meine Beziehung und habe von dem ganzen Mist keine Ahnung (und bin dankbar, dass ich dieses Forum gefunden habe)!!!
Gruß
Unknown


----------



## Hoppel (16 Mai 2003)

Hallo,

der Hersteller hat damit nichts zu tun. Auch Händler sind in dieser Sache nicht empfehlenswert. Ich meinte eher richtige EDV-Firmen - Firmen, die sich also mit dem ganzen Komplex EDV beschäftigen.  Meist werben diese im Gelben Buch mit Schlagwörtern wie "Systemlösung", "Virenbeseitigigung", "Soforthilfe" und dergleichen.

An Kosten könnte es u.U. erheblich werden - ich weiß nicht die aktuellen Stundenpreise, aber ein Hunderter mußt Du wohl mindestens einrechnen. Frag einfach nach einem Kostenvoranschlag.

Wenn Du Dich endlich mal im Forum anmelden würdest, könntest Du mir Deine Telefonnummer als Persönliche Nachricht mailen (oder umgekehrt) und ich könnte Dir als Berliner vielleicht weiterhelfen.

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mai 2003)

*Antwort*

Hallo Hoppel!  Hast ja recht und ich werde mich noch anmelden (denke am Wochenende, wenn ich Zeit/Nerven habe) und zu Hause bin, da das sicherlich nicht meine letzten Probleme/ Fragen waren. Ich muss mich jetzt auch ersteinmal ausklinken, da ich nebenbei arbeiten muss. Und ich denke, vielleicht interessiert es euch auch, was bei der ganzen Sache rauskommen wird. Ersteinmal vielen Dank für Eure und speziell Deine Hilfe Hoppel!!!!!! Melde mich.
Gruß
Unknown


----------



## Hoppel (16 Mai 2003)

Hallo,

kleine Einschränkung zu meiner Aussage



> prinzipiell ist das möglich


:

Eine EDV-Firma könnte bei günstigen Voraussetzungen in Deinem Falle feststellen, ob sich auf Deinem PC ein Script befindet, welches im Verlauf die bewußte Seite one Dein Wissen hineinkopiert - ob die Seite tatsächlich aufgerufen wurde, ist damit jedoch noch nicht beantwortet.

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## Veruschka (16 Mai 2003)

Hallo, 

bin gerade beim Stöbern auf folgende Seite gestoßen. 
http://home.arcor.de/starwalker22/VBSdemo.htm

Gruss Veruschka


----------

